# detroit agate teapot



## woodintyuuu (Jan 20, 2016)

this stuff is rarer than any burl ! there just is no more , from an era in Detroit when cars were king and she was the center of the industrial world. I feel so much priviledge to create with this material.
This glob was formed from years of paint booth overspray, on pipes ,grates or whatever. It is now known as Detroit agate or Fordite, It sells for astronomical money on the Ebay, and is used to make Jewlery. Pens made with it that can be from a defined provenance are priceless, I just watched one from the corvette plant sell for $390 . I have now started a teapot from a huge chunck of it that was From the Packard plant in Detroit
@woodtickgreg will be able to give you guys some history, it is still there and is a cool place to explore, if you are packing of course!. My daughter went to school cuple miles away and loved the architecture of the place with half fallen walls. The material is quite brittle and i am using serious dust protection.!!! anyway this is the beginning stages of the art. I have some offcuts from this mother pc, and would like to trade some to a cuple pen guys,
to make some pens for us and one for the auction. enjoy , i will post more as the work progresses and hope to complete it by the end of weekend, probably 35 hrs to finish

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 11 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 20, 2016)

When I first went to work I had a night job working at a lighting factory. Cleaned this from walls of electrostatic paint booths. When It got thick it was some VERY tough stuff and heavy. Of course it was just white.... Cool.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 20, 2016)

You've got my interest, Cliff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 20, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> When I first went to work I had a night job working at a lighting factory. Cleaned this from walls of electrostatic paint booths. When It got thick it was some VERY tough stuff and heavy. Of course it was just white.... Cool.


Lights didn't exist when you first went to work

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 20, 2016)

duncsuss said:


> You've got my interest, Cliff



I'll second that!!

Never heard of such a thing.


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 20, 2016)

This stuff is so cool. You do have to be careful using solvents on the older stuff from when they were using lacquer. I've gotten some tiny pieces from the Ford plant in St. Paul MN


----------



## GeorgeS (Jan 20, 2016)

That's gonna be cool!


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 20, 2016)

Yea, be careful, it might not be "foodsafe" lol,. very cool BTW. I saw an article somewhere where a guy was making jewelry out of paint droppings from a paint booth, but much smaller than that, and of course without the history.....


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2016)

I bought my Rockwell bandsaw out of a fiberglass company that went out of business. It was covered in dried globs of the stuff, I probably scraped off and threw away thousands


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 21, 2016)

I am on board to watch this.


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jan 27, 2016)

Just wanted to give you guys a little more to chew on, getting ready now to bring final sanding into being and make the lid and finial. This was some of the coolest material i have ever carved. Nice resistance on the cutters and no diving in, it let me control the tool nicely , little brittle but still way cool , I love the handle on this pc and the way the colors dance along it, it reminds me of listening
to Chick Corea and Stanley Clarke and Al Di Mineola playing in Return to Forever hope yall like the progress

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## barry richardson (Jan 27, 2016)

Man that is some sweet stuff, I saw it chucked up before, how you turned it with the appendages sticking out is some voodoo....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Jan 27, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> Man that is some sweet stuff, I saw it chucked up before, how you turned it with the appendages sticking out is some voodoo....



You just gotta be really quick with the tool to miss the handle and spout spininning by. 

Cliff is like a ninja and moves so fast he misses them before it hits the tool.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 27, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> You just gotta be really quick with the tool to miss the handle and spout spininning by.
> 
> Cliff is like a ninja and moves so fast he misses them before it hits the tool.



Cody, you just won the internet ...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 4


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jan 28, 2016)

more work today , ready for final sanding ,

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 28, 2016)

Cliff -- just wondering, I don't know anything about Packard cars -- does the finial echo the hood ornament they used?

Certain designs are linked closely to cars -- the 3-pointed star in a circle (Mercedes-Benz), the flying lady (Rolls-Royce), the flying B (Bentley), the Jaguar ... does Packard have a symbol like that?


----------



## woodintyuuu (Jan 28, 2016)

and some mystery wood that was worked on today


duncsuss said:


> Cliff -- just wondering, I don't know anything about Packard cars -- does the finial echo the hood ornament they used?
> 
> Certain designs are linked closely to cars -- the 3-pointed star in a circle (Mercedes-Benz), the flying lady (Rolls-Royce), the flying B (Bentley), the Jaguar ... does Packard have a symbol like that?


no duncan i just wanted to simulate hair blowing in the wind , I really liked its flow, the joinery needs to tighten up for sure on the finial and lid but overall i am well pleased with the sculptural aspect of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 28, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> You just gotta be really quick with the tool to miss the handle and spout spininning by.
> 
> Cliff is like a ninja and moves so fast he misses them before it hits the tool.



I must say...visualizing that is funny to me...


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 28, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> You just gotta be really quick with the tool to miss the handle and spout spininning by.
> 
> Cliff is like a _*ninja*_ and moves so fast he misses them before it hits the tool.




http://www.woodcraftninjas.com/

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tclem (Jan 28, 2016)

Man I need to make some of that stuff.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 28, 2016)

start spraying....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodintyuuu (Feb 8, 2016)

bad photos but this is going bye bye

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Mabren2 (Feb 8, 2016)

Your work on those teapots is amazing! I could think for months and never come up with a good explanation of how you pull that off, especially with a piece like that and the way the paint lines match perfectly. The ninja suggestion above seems to be the best description of how these are done. Of course the material is sweet, too. One of the coolest pieces I've ever seen, amazing craftsmanship!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Final Strut (Feb 8, 2016)

The paint lines in that this are almost mesmerizing. Probably one of the coolest pieces I have seen is a while. Well done sir.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Feb 8, 2016)

Ain't that cool!!!


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 11, 2016)

Just beautiful, I see some 60's Detroit colors there for sure. My mom used to have a robin egg blue chevy that same color...


----------

